# Has anyone ran multiple/sequential X-pipe exhaust?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

In other words, run a series of x-pipe from where the first x-pipe starts until the length of the 2 parallel pipes are exhausted.

Just curious in terms or flow performance and/or sound.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I think the end result would act like a muffler. The crossing of exhaust waves multiple times would act like noise canx.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

batmans said:


> In other words, run a series of x-pipe from where the first x-pipe starts until the length of the 2 parallel pipes are exhausted.
> 
> Just curious in terms or flow performance and/or sound.


Interesting idea. I can't predict what it would sound like but it's not likely to have any positive effect on flow or performance. The idea behind an X-pipe is to allow the exhaust pulses from both cylinder banks to "see" each other. The idea being that the negative pressure wave that follows each pulse helps to 'scavenge' the exhaust flow from the opposite cylinder bank. Since you wouldn't be adding any additional pulses to the exhaust flow, I don't see how exposing each cylinder bank to each other multiple times would help any. The first X-pipe gives you all the benefit that's there to be gotten.

Bear


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I think the end result would act like a muffler. The crossing of exhaust waves multiple times would act like noise canx.


that's part of my thinking too.

The stock Magnaflow is not the lightest muffler and sits behind the rear axle.

If I can change the tone of the exhaust while reducing the sound to what the muffler provides then I can eliminate the muffler and rear weight.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats where you want the weight is in the rear. You'll want to balance the car as much as you can. Most of the weight is in the front, one of the reasons why people put the battery in the trunk.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Silliness. But if you're gonna play with it, try an H pipe in front of an X too, see what it does.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> Silliness. But if you're gonna play with it, try an H pipe in front of an X too, see what it does.


Now, now everyone has ideas some made people alot of money. Hell there might not have been a GTO if someone didn't have an idea to drop a big motor into a Tempest.

The X and H pipe in the same exhaust is not a new idea I think it was done for the Corvette at one time. There was an X pipe and a "balance" tube further down.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think it's a bad idea, but it's the first time I've heard of it. Should be much more interesting than the "What's the best exhaust"/muffler delete/"Buy a Corsa/Spintech!" stuff we see almost every day :lol:...


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I think I'm going to try it out

STAINLESS STEEL EXHAUST X PIPE 2.5" FORD MUSTANG CAMARO - eBay (item 290357213476 end time Dec-30-10 19:14:01 PST)


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

2.5" Crossover X Pipe Universal Exhaust 409 SS - eBay (item 200552114947 end time Dec-13-10 15:08:48 PST)


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

2.5 Stainless Steel Crossover X Pipe Charger Challenger - eBay (item 130460608929 end time Dec-30-10 12:30:53 PST)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> * Should be much more interesting than the "What's the best exhaust"/muffler delete/"Buy a Corsa/Spintech!" stuff we see almost every day* :lol:...


Oh god, yes!
:lol:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Other than possible sound change there is no benefit. The X interleaves the alternating pulses from the two banks and once that's done it's pretty much a smooth flow past that. It would be like having two card decks and shuffling them together. Once they're together you can't do it again


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

svede1212,

Yeah, that's part of what I was thinking too.

So at the very least do you think it would just quiet down the sound sans muffler?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

batmans said:


> svede1212,
> 
> Yeah, that's part of what I was thinking too.
> 
> So at the very least do you think it would just quiet down the sound sans muffler?


It may but I don't think it would be substantial.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I saw that you posted this on the G8 forum too.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep. It's not a car specific thingy.


----------

